

Show HN: 4square & 7 years ago: What were you doing a year ago? - bdotdub
http://4squareand7yearsago.com/

======
bdotdub
A couple of friends and I created an app during the foursquare hack day that
sends you an email of what you were doing a year ago.

A nice little hack to remind you where you were. Part nostalgic, part
discovery (blackout nights), totally awesome :)

Enjoy!

------
pzxc
Clever.

